# Garage



## Johnwa (Nov 5, 2020)

This is for @YYCHobbyMachinist


----------



## Dabbler (Nov 5, 2020)

good one!!


----------



## YotaBota (Nov 5, 2020)

Doesn't have to be a big garage, just a smart one,,,,,,,,,,, that leaves me out. lol


----------



## historicalarms (Nov 6, 2020)

Probably a lot of things could be correlated to a similar sentiment...famous families & V-Dub bus's-57, chevy's and so on.


----------

